

The Middleman Is Thriving on the Internet - bootload
http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20110924/ZNYT05/109243019/-1/news03?Title=The-Middleman-Is-Thriving-on-the-Internet

======
Hyena
There's no particular reason why the Internet would eliminate traditional
middleman roles. Middlemen match trades, curate and absorb risk. The Internet
only changes matching, eliminating a good chunk of the discovery but leaving
the cajoling of either end alone.

Right now, the major areas open seem to be cajoling and curation. That sounds
about like what the profiled firm does: they open communication with local
restaurants and then present the options to customers.

